# Trouble clearing Java cache



## jef (Dec 9, 2007)

I have a problem clearing the Java cache (Java 7 on Mavericks).

When I delete files in the Java control panel, it hangs, and the Java app I need to run will not run. I have reinstalled Java but still have the same issue. I have also uninstalled Java via Terminal but I still get the same result. I can't upgrade Java yet because the app I need to run needs Java 7. 

Anyone have any ideas what to do next?


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

What files are you trying to delete in the Java control panel??

And what version are you running and have you tried running its Update if it's still installed.

Or maybe just start over at:
https://www.java.com/en/download/help/mac_install.xml


----------



## jef (Dec 9, 2007)

pm-r said:


> What files are you trying to delete in the Java control panel??
> 
> And what version are you running and have you tried running its Update if it's still installed.
> 
> ...


I am deleting files in the Java cache - the option to delete is in the Java control panel (within system prefs). Reinstalling Java did not work. The FAQ does not mention what to do if the Java control panel hangs when you try to delete the cache.

I have just figured out how to manually delete the cache. There is a folder in the user Library/Application Support/Oracle that contains the cached files. Files have been deleted and all is good again...


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

I'm glad you got it all fixed even if you had to skin the cat a different way. 

It's interesting that I've never thought about clearing the Jave cache stuff and have never even had a need to do so. At least as far as I know, they are all working.


----------

